# '04 Spec-V taillights



## TMQ79 (Jun 13, 2003)

I like the new taillights on the 2004 Spec-V. Does anyone know if it is possible to put these on my 2003 Spec-V? It's Super Black and I like these taillights would look SWEET since they have a black tint to them. What do you guys think??


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

from what i've heard they fit. I would love to get some, but other mods come first


----------



## TMQ79 (Jun 13, 2003)

you know where to get them? I'm not really in to the other mods, Like to keep the stock look. The mods I've seen weren't worth the money. But imagine could be a lot of fun.


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

TMQ79 said:


> *you know where to get them? I'm not really in to the other mods, Like to keep the stock look. The mods I've seen weren't worth the money. But imagine could be a lot of fun. *


only place I know you'd find them is at the dealer.


----------



## Lurker Above (Apr 21, 2003)

might not be able to just buy them off a dealer if you don't have an '04, they're checking vin#s and manufacture dates. maybe greg at mossy can hook us up?

i suppose you could also vulture local salvage yards, slip them a ten spot to buzz you when one comes in  i'm a tad superstitious about mounting parts that have been in a wreck though...i'm weird that way...


----------



## TMQ79 (Jun 13, 2003)

Ilove those tail lights. I would love to get my hands on pair.


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2003)

Lurker Above said:


> *might not be able to just buy them off a dealer if you don't have an '04, they're checking vin#s and manufacture dates. maybe greg at mossy can hook us up?
> *


Seriously??? I can't imagine why they'd decline a chance to sell you parts that are probably $100 each.


----------



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

Lurker Above said:


> *might not be able to just buy them off a dealer if you don't have an '04, they're checking vin#s and manufacture dates.
> *



We don't do that at our dealership.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

They don't care. you could be buying them to put on a honda. it doesn't matter.


----------



## Lurker Above (Apr 21, 2003)

well i didn't think it would be a prob until i saw someone on b15sentra.net say their local dealer wouldn't sell it to them because of that. so i went to http://www.nissanwholesaleparts.com/ and sure enough, the e-form asks for vin# and month/year of manufacture, and every field has to be populated. but i'm glad to hear that's at dealer discretion, if my local dealer won't sell it i'll check elsewhere


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2003)

Does anyone have a picture... Have you seen the euro lights out for the sentra. I was thinking about them but I have sunburst and I dont know if black or chrome would look right. Any opinions?

Thanks


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

I wasn't aware that the Sentra was offered in Europe... especially with chrome on the taillights...


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

haha samo i bet he has a cavalier with european tailights. that will rev on you and those pimp rims
well you ever read lowrider euro not many european cars in there?


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

None of this Euro Cavilier crap... grr...


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2003)

Ok then. The cool guys have emerged. Sorry to not have the same opinion as you. I personally think that nissan has issues with the rear ends of almost all their cars. any of them can use any help to spice them up. I mean, with my Spec V the front is beautiful. The rear looks plain and boring.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

I think the B15 rear looks like ass too... and I don't give a damn what taste you have. Do your own thing.

But, because you haven't been here very long, obviously you haven't seen the hundreds of threads where I explain why Altezza taillights are _not_ Euro, and should therefore not be referred to as such. You also don't know about the joke on my personal Cardomain site about Caviliers and such that Krylon made reference to. So, not knowing the ongoing joke about "Euro" taillights, you assume the worst, that we're all asses, and then make a post like above. You also apparently didn't actually read what I posted, where I made _no reference_ to my opinion on Altezzas, only a comment about their inherent lack of Euro-ness.

So basically, chill the hell out, because nobody on this board is out to get you.

Back to late-model Spec-V taillights...


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2003)

Well, had you at least answered the question I would had taken it differently. Sorry about that. No disrespect intended and I did keep the comment minimal since I really didnt know the seriousness of your comment. Again, my bad.

So any thoughts on it then?

(I would never drive a cavalier by the way. Nissan so far only)


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2003)

Oh yea.. And I referred to them as Euro Taillights because that is what they are listed as on the site. I am not sure if they are actually Altezza or if they make them for the sentra yet.

http://store.yahoo.com/southwestautoworks2002-store/brne20nisebl.html

And again, I have sunburst on my 03 Spec V. I have always been disappointed with the rear ends of most Nissan cars. Would anything other than just red look right on Yellow? That is my concern.


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

They are retarded for calling them euro however it may look ok with yellow maybe we can get a photochop of some sorts to get an idea.


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2003)

They also come in chrome. Not much of a chrome fan, so would chrome look good if that was ALL I had chrome??

http://store.yahoo.com/southwestautoworks2002-store/20secheuta.html


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

definitely black over chrome


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

MorrisMcD said:


> *Well, had you at least answered the question I would had taken it differently. Sorry about that. No disrespect intended and I did keep the comment minimal since I really didnt know the seriousness of your comment. Again, my bad.
> 
> So any thoughts on it then?
> 
> (I would never drive a cavalier by the way. Nissan so far only)  *


No harm no foul  .

If I _had_ to have 'tezzas on my ride, I'd do the black ones. Actually, the black ones with painted red lenses might just look pretty damn cool - they'd look smoked because of the black housing, but would be totally legal! Plus, the light pattern at night would look good, and be even more red because of the red lens...

Throw in a CF hood, black wheels with a polished lip, dark tint, and just a couple little touches of red to tie in the taillights (red calipers or maybe the SE-R emblem on the grille), and you might just have a pretty decent-looking ride.


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2003)

Not a bad idea.. You mean like translucent red spray paint or something? That could actually look cool.

I dont think I will do the hood or black wheels but I do think an extra SE-R emblem to replace Nissan would be cool. Maybe some tint as well but close to legal.

I want a sharp ride without overdoing it. I want to overdo it in the performance side of things


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Yeah, the Testors Candy Apple Red or Krylon Stained Glass is what I had in mind.

You could have your wheels powdercoated black to kinda tie in the dark look - it's cheap, gives the car more of a "stealth" look, and helps protect the wheel. Or, if you're going for performance, lots of lightweight wheels come in black  .


----------

